# Self Defense on Trails



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

There have been some pretty scary animals turning up on the trails I ride on. A neighbor recently shot a wild boar weighing about 200 pounds and a pack of 8 coyotes was spotted and photographed... All no more than 5 miles from the barn. I would like to go out on these trails this summer, as they are where I do a good majority of training for endurance rides and cross country. However, I am not old enough to legally carry a gun with me, though I do know how to shoot and I have rather decent aim. I will not be going out alone at any time this year, but I am not fortunate to have an adult who carries a gun with me at all times. I am usually out with friends and the one adult that does sometimes come with us doesn't own or use guns. I'm absolutely terrified to encounter either a wild boar or a pack of coyotes. I've been followed home by a coyote before, but I was not far from the barn and could gallop the whole way back. I have yet to encounter a boar, but I know they are very nasty. I will only carry a gun if I must. My horse is desensitized to the sound of a gunshots and I have used one while on his back before, but it belonged to a family member and she was there with me and right after I shot the gun, I gave it back. I really don't want to illegally carry a gun. Does anyone know of something I can use just in case I did encounter one of these animals on the trails?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It is highly unlikely that wild animals will bother you. The biggest worry is humans. Coyotes are not going to try and take down a horse and rider. I don't think hogs will attack unless you harass them. You could take some mace or bear spray if you are worried.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd suggest a fast horse:lol:.

On a more serious note, keeping yourself alert and on the lookout for sticky situations will help give you the edge so as to get out of the area to avoid, rather than having to deal with, an unpleasant confrontation.


----------



## chinoerika (Jun 10, 2013)

*sprays*



Celeste said:


> It is highly unlikely that wild animals will bother you. The biggest worry is humans. Coyotes are not going to try and take down a horse and rider. I don't think hogs will attack unless you harass them. You could take some mace or bear spray if you are worried.


Unless you know how to use these sprays, they can backfire on you. Just a lite breeze and you can get it right back in your face or your horses face , then your in real trouble.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Coyotes are "chickens" by nature and will run tail tucked ... so I'd not be too worried about them.

Hog will probably scare the horse ... unless the horse is used to a hog. Just ride and have fun.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

blueriver said:


> Coyotes are "chickens" by nature and will run tail tucked ... so I'd not be too worried about them.
> 
> Hog will probably scare the horse ... unless the horse is used to a hog. *Just ride and have fun.*


Best answer ever!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Celeste said:


> Best answer ever!


Thanks!! I've found over the years (I've got a few!!) Most horse issues are the rider!!

Take a horse on a trail and if the rider is concerned about "OMG what if we see a booger" ... You will!

If your tense and reluctant at water crossings or swimming ... so will your horse be!

Just ride and have fun ... and relax!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have never had coyotes be an issue while riding. Generally all it takes is a loud "go away!" and they are gone, assuming they stuck around to start with. I actually had one last year that routinely jogged along behind and beside us on a certain part of the trail.. I assumed it was a younger animal and just nosy. It would follow unless I spoke, at which point it would run away.

The people down South seem to ride in places with wild pigs all the time. They might have some suggestions, but I agree the issue is more likely to be you/your horse versus the pig attacking.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

We have every scary form of wildlife, have never encountered them. What you need to be prepared for is your horse spooking if one bursts from the brush. 
Coyotes won't attack a horse, bears run unless you encounter a mamma and Cubs but they'll hear you long before you see them, hogs too.

Make noise! Wear a bell, heavy perfume and fly spray so they can smell you, sing or talk to your horse often. Every few hundred yards yell "HEY HOG!!!", alert the wildlife to your presence. They don't want to encounter you any more than you do them. Ive been riding in the deep forest (mostly alone growing up) all my life and have never encountered a wild animal, but that's because I do these things. We have more black bear than almost anywhere else in the nation and I've never seen one on horseback.

The only time I got into a hairy situation was when I had old Rooster on a dead flat gallop along a safe path by the river. I was racing DH, we were both bareback...
A tom turkey flew out in front of Rooster and hit him full in the chest, scared me more than him and he didn't break stride! So sack your horse out as much as possible, he had a million trail miles on him and was the only horse I've ever considered bombproof... Well, turkey proof for sure 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've never had any of those animals bug me or my horses. Coyotes will run tail tucked or will wait for you to go past pack or no pack. They're scavengers and won't attack a healthy horse and rider, typically hogs will ignore a horse and rider unless there's young about. Make noise and call out, typically when animals attack people it's because they were startled and didn't have time to figure a way out. Call out and give them that time so that they know to run or stay still. 

Bout the only thing I have had attack me was a flock of geese that me and my mare accidentally ran into...... that's about the only animal I'll go ninety miles out of my way to avoid now!! :lol: They're really the only wild animals that attacked first!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Even snakes would prefer to avoid you as a rule. The reason that rattlesnakes rattle is that they want to warn you off so you won't hurt them. I did have one interesting little ride when a rattlesnake spooked my horse. The snake was no problem. It was the horse's reaction (and most likely my reaction) to the sound. 

No harm was done; I rode the bolt. I also took the horse home and worked more on her stop.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

phantomhorse13 said:


> The people down South seem to ride in places with wild pigs all the time. They might have some suggestions, but I agree the issue is more likely to be you/your horse versus the pig attacking.


I've seen more than one good horse or mule "come unglued" at there first ever encounter of a hog ... Wild or Domestic. 

I've seen good riders thrown sky high by the best of the best ... dead broke trail horses and mules !!!! I've laughed so hard as I've watched some of them ... I swear a mule can side jump 50 yards before all four come down!!!

Grandpa always had domestic hogs roaming around the barn, stalls, pasture and the such ... always said "does a horse or mule good to interact with a hog"

I keep hogs on my place ... I've had new horses refuse for days to come thru the gate that just happened to be near the hog pen!!!

ALSO ... grandpa always told me to minimize the amount of stall time a horse or mule receives ... turn them out in the pasture so they can experience nature at its finest ... he once said "won't never see a buck deer in that stall"

BTW ... if he was among us he'd be 112 years old today.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All!

I think about the only "wild" animal in the US that has any history of bothering horses/riders is the mountain lion. Don't see 'em very often, but if you live/ride in cat country it might pay to get your dog to run along on rides. Somewhere I saw a recommendation to tie on a cow bell, that might be a good idea as well.

About the only animals I have ever had cause problems on the trail are mountain bike riders. Most of 'em are perfectly fine, but there always seem to be a few who are either ignorant, or just can't stand seeing horses on "their" trails, and who seem to go out of their way to be rude and cause problems. Ran into a couple yesterday, who were going way too fast coming into a blind corner, and almost piled into us. Didn't even slow down, or say "sorry". Poor George made a good stab at that 50 yard hop, thank goodness for the velcro in my saddle seat 

Swear I'm gonna teach him a cue to spin and unload both barrels; problem solved ;-)

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

The first time my donkeys saw a pig. Oh. My. Word.

All of the my other donkeys cleared the country except for my favorite donkey. He took that pot bellied pig on and ran it out of the country. That pot bellied pig really made a ruckus that day!

That same donkey was scared of dark objects (stumps, rocks etc) and I always thought he thought they where bears... that is till one day he saw a bear and wanted to run it out of the country. Took me a bit to convince him WE should move out of the bears way.

Some of our horses have seen pigs but our newest one hasn't.

Rattlesnakes often don't want to move. Case in point... favorite donkey stepped into a coiled one. Did no harm thankfully and he was more careful after that.

Coyotes arent a concern. 

Wolves, I have never seen but they do give me cause for concern. But considering I have never seen a live one I don't think there is much concern except for when I high line my stock out at night.

Mountain lions... I watch out for them.

Llamas and goats when should get horses/donkeys use to. Meet one on a steep trail one may have an accident.

Most concerning though is the 2 legged types.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My mare was raised on a farm. It was when she smelled a beaver pelt...............


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

In N. AZ there are coyotes (everywhere), javalina, bobcats and mountain lions and they don't bother the horses. 

I've been out riding right after a monsoon and seen HUGE, fresh paw prints in the mud, can only be a mountain lion, at that size, and all went well. They are not trying to bother us but rather to stay out of sight for the most part.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

The only time I've had trouble was when I had my dog with me and the sun went down. That got the coyotes attention for sure and I had to fire a shot every now and then to keep them at a distance until we got back to our trailer.

I was coming home after dark one time and came across a large herd of javelina. Usually my horse wasn't bothered by them, but this particular time there was no way he was going by them. I trusted his judgement and we went the long way around.

Came over a hill one time on a little palomino gelding and heard a horrible humming. Turned out to be a swarm of africanized bees. Took the long way around those too.

Usually I don't have too much trouble but every now and then it pays to be prepared. I've known people that carry a very loud whistle and if something is bothering them, they'll just blow on it as loud as they can. Don't know if it scares away wildlife or just makes them breathe. But it works.


----------



## chinoerika (Jun 10, 2013)

FlyGap said:


> We have every scary form of wildlife, have never encountered them. What you need to be prepared for is your horse spooking if one bursts from the brush.
> Coyotes won't attack a horse, bears run unless you encounter a mamma and Cubs but they'll hear you long before you see them, hogs too.
> 
> Make noise! Wear a bell, heavy perfume and fly spray so they can smell you, sing or talk to your horse often. Every few hundred yards yell "HEY HOG!!!", alert the wildlife to your presence. They don't want to encounter you any more than you do them. Ive been riding in the deep forest (mostly alone growing up) all my life and have never encountered a wild animal, but that's because I do these things. We have more black bear than almost anywhere else in the nation and I've never seen one on horseback.
> ...


 When it comes to seeing a black bear on horseback, I too have never seen that, but I have seen one ride a bike. Ha, ha Just kidding could not resist saying that. My best to you..


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

It makes me chuckle a little bit when folks say a "pack'' of coyotes "followed" or "chased" them on a horse, or any other time. It is quite possible that folks have been followed by a yore, i have had it happen a few times, but mostly it is because they are curious. just like a dog, if you turn towards them and ride at them, they will tuck tail and run. They are not going to eat you, they are not going to attack your horse, they are simply watching you. Unless there is something wrong with a yore, such as injury or being sick, there are much easier meals.

As far as a wild hog in PA, well I am slightly more than skeptical, and would assume, that is is likely more an escapee.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Jimmy, PA actually does have wild hogs. Not every area of course, but we've definitely got them! Mostly it's to the North and West, where things can be super-rural. 

Coyotes aren't much of a bother to a full-grown horse and a person. They're simply too big and too risky to attack. Coyotes and all predators will always go for the easiest, weakest prey they can find because it minimizes their risk. An injured predator can't hunt, and the longer it goes without making a kill the less likely it is to be able to make one. 

Human animals are more of a bother on shared trails, as well as unruly dogs. If you're truly worried about something like that and need a legal/safe weapon, I'd suggest looking into a paintball pistol. It won't kill a person or a dog, but it just might surprise them or hurt enough for you to get away, or make THEM go away. Also, it eliminates the potential spray-back involved with things like mace or pepper spray.

I find a handful of fist-sized rocks carried in a horn/pommel bag also make some dandy ammunition when nasty dogs roll up looking for a scuffle


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

george the mule said:


> I think about the only "wild" animal in the US that has any history of bothering horses/riders is the mountain lion. Don't see 'em very often, but if you live/ride in cat country it might pay to get your dog to run along on rides. Somewhere I saw a recommendation to tie on a cow bell, that might be a good idea as well.


Even out here in the Sierra Nevada, mountain lions are pretty rare. I've seen one in my lifetime (and I've always done a lot of hiking &c in wild country), and that was just a glimpse of a butt headed away from us at speed. Ov course when riding we have a minimum of three dogs along, and sometimes up to a dozen.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Celeste said:


> It is highly unlikely that wild animals will bother you. The biggest worry is humans. Coyotes are not going to try and take down a horse and rider. I don't think hogs will attack unless you harass them. You could take some mace or bear spray if you are worried.


Bear Spray....it's better than a gun. Not mace...BEAR spray.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

jimmyp said:


> It makes me chuckle a little bit when folks say a "pack'' of coyotes "followed" or "chased" them on a horse, or any other time. It is quite possible that folks have been followed by a yore, i have had it happen a few times, but mostly it is because they are curious. just like a dog, if you turn towards them and ride at them, they will tuck tail and run. They are not going to eat you, they are not going to attack your horse, they are simply watching you. Unless there is something wrong with a yore, such as injury or being sick, there are much easier meals.
> 
> As far as a wild hog in PA, well I am slightly more than skeptical, and would assume, that is is likely more an escapee.


Yep....I ride mountainbikes a lot. Was out at night last year in summer (full moon so no lights) and I cane around a downhill corner right into a pack...don't know who was more frightened..me or them it was harmless to all involved.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The dumbest thing a rider can do is ride with a dog along, according to an experienced bear hunter. Often when the dog sees a bear, it moves toward it barking. The bear gets irked and decides to go after the dog. Where does the dog go, back to the horse and rider for protection. A bear can keep up to a horse on a short sprint so leave the dog at home.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Wear 'bear bells'. The wildlife will hear you long before you see them.

Someone told me wasp spray is go to use. Because of the long nozzle shoots and stream that doesn't blow back in a breeze. I have never tried it so I cannot promise it won't.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

sarahfromsc said:


> Someone told me wasp spray is go to use. Because of the long nozzle shoots and stream that doesn't blow back in a breeze. I have never tried it so I cannot promise it won't.



I always wondered how stuff like this could work on a practical level.. cause I imagine myself trying to extract a giant can from my saddlebag as whatever dangerous thing is charging at me, then taking off the lid, then making sure its pointing the right way, etc.. all that seems like a lot even before adding the probably-less-than-still horse into the equation! 

Otherwise.. are you just carrying the ready-to-go spray in your hand the whole ride?! :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have seen a black bear on the trail, many times. I yell bear and it runs. My dogs are smart, they don't run after it either, they know better.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> The dumbest thing a rider can do is ride with a dog along, according to an experienced bear hunter. Often when the dog sees a bear, it moves toward it barking. The bear gets irked and decides to go after the dog. Where does the dog go, back to the horse and rider for protection. A bear can keep up to a horse on a short sprint so leave the dog at home.


Depends on the area I think. I won't ride out without my dog. We have tons of feral hogs. Those things are nasty! I've been chased on horseback by them, yet the second they see a dog, they turn tail and run because they hunt them with dogs around here. 

Before I started taking Noah with me, I was on Ty and we came around a corner and found Momma Hog and her piglets. She charged us and I only had time to grab horn as Ty did a 180 and got us out of there. 

On Harley when he was still green a friend and I stumbled across a small herd of cattle in the woods. One of them ran right at the horses until our two dogs, Noah and Bo got between, and Bo lived up to being a Pitbull and grabbed the cow on the nose. 

I can;t count how many times we've had dogs run out at the horses, only for our own dogs to warn them away.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I always wondered how stuff like this could work on a practical level.. cause I imagine myself trying to extract a giant can from my saddlebag as whatever dangerous thing is charging at me, then taking off the lid, then making sure its pointing the right way, etc.. all that seems like a lot even before adding the probably-less-than-still horse into the equation!
> 
> Otherwise.. are you just carrying the ready-to-go spray in your hand the whole ride?! :wink:


Your reasons are why I havent tried any sprays. I don't think I could reach in a saddle bag and grab it while; a) trying to control my horse, and b) or sitting on a bolting horse!

I'll just stick to bear bells, and my horrid, wounded bull moose singing voice!


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Lol. I think I'll just cross my fingers and hope that I don't come across coyotes or hogs. I'm not worried about bears. I usually ride within a few hundred feet of one when I find one, we stare at each other for a little while, and we just go our separate ways.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know really maybe something like these...
http://www.amazon.com/SRG-Snappers-...1429556041&sr=8-1&keywords=snappers+fireworks
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=a9_sc_1?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acap+gun&keywords=cap+gun&ie=UTF8&qid=1429556125
or gallop.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I always wondered how stuff like this could work on a practical level.. cause I imagine myself trying to extract a giant can from my saddlebag as whatever dangerous thing is charging at me, then taking off the lid, then making sure its pointing the right way, etc.. all that seems like a lot even before adding the probably-less-than-still horse into the equation!
> 
> Otherwise.. are you just carrying the ready-to-go spray in your hand the whole ride?! :wink:


Wasp Can Holster !!!!!!!!!!


----------

